# The next MKII I'd like to see...



## rkny

a 2 crown diver's...


----------



## bigal

That would make one sweet looking watch!


----------



## justsellbrgs

does KINGSTON on my wrist count?


:-!


----------



## bompi

I was about to write the same thing ... ;-)


----------



## DBis

If they built that watch, I would buy! Perfect!


----------



## sunster

Great suggestion


----------



## sfglenrock

Sign me up. I'd love a watch with an internal bezel.


----------



## Artonthewrist

Just when I think I am going to chill out and relax with what I have somebody goes and shows us something like this wooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww that is super cool for me it would be even better with a day/date, mannno that is super sharp looking.

Dan


----------



## gonzomantis

Now _that _is sharp! Just scratch the superfluous "AUTOMATIC" from the dial and it would be perfect.

Do you have a super-cool case back shot to go with this?


----------



## cpotters

rkny said:


> a 2 crown diver's...


A "must have" super-compressor MKII: I may NEVER save another dime again. You guys are killin' me. I need a cheaper hobby. Maybe I'll start collecting lint.


----------



## simonsev

Yes please...b-)


----------



## gr8sw

amazing!! sign me up... but only 40mm please :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## whosnext

gr8sw said:


> amazing!! Sign me up... But only 40mm please :-!


yes!


----------



## Beau8

Looks interesting~Show me more, cheers! ;-)


----------



## flame2000

I want in on this too, if MKII really go ahead with this one! :-!
But not more than 42mm please.


----------



## stophmaster

Love it. That is something I would definitely buy.


----------



## setherd

oh hell yes!


----------



## J_Hack

Yeah that is good looking! Is that a design you made up or where did you get it from? Kinda has the look of an IWC Aquatimer.


----------



## giosdad

I would pay in full right away for that model.

That is one of my favorite designs.


----------



## heb

*Why?*

Hello,

A rotating inner ring diver watch makes almost as much practical sense as Anonimo's bezel-less "diver watch". And besides, we've got diver watches coming out of our ears around here.

Please don't distract Mr. Yao from what is really needed--his version of the classic mechanical chronograph (but NOT with that 2892 sandwich crap movement).

heb


----------



## Kayakman

WOW!! That would be a winner for sure.....


----------



## whosnext

Is this watch currently in production?


----------



## rkny

*Re: Why?*



heb said:


> Hello,
> 
> A rotating inner ring diver watch makes almost as much practical sense as Anonimo's bezel-less "diver watch". And besides, we've got diver watches coming out of our ears around here.
> 
> Please don't distract Mr. Yao from what is really needed--his version of the classic mechanical chronograph (but NOT with that 2892 sandwich crap movement).
> 
> heb


Sorry mate, looks like you're outnumbered, based on the replies. Of course, the fact that a dozen people like the idea of this watch, or that you want a chronograph, likely has little bearing on the next MKII release.

For the curious, the pic is a modified IWC Aquatimer "Vintage Collection", with a wider bezel and sans the awful toothpaste green lume.


----------



## NWP627

I have a number of "vintage" compressor cased watches and would love to have a modern MKII edition that could be worn daily. Please consider building it Bill.
N


----------



## nullidentitat

NWP627 said:


> I have a number of "vintage" compressor cased watches and would love to have a modern MKII edition that could be worn daily. Please consider building it Bill.
> N


Agreed. I love Longines' Legend Diver, but the size (especially lug-to-lug) is a killer for me. I'd love to see a MKII supercompressor in 38-40mm. (I realize this likely puts me in the minority.)


----------



## k1gordon

As a female that like a 38mm - 40 mm classic timepiece the MK II have caught my eye. I am looking to make the plunge so I hope the 2010 project will be an Omega Seamaster. 

K Gordon

Kobold Byrd #22
Kobold Soarway Diver
Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 38mm
Rolex DateJust
Limes Klassic
Omega Geneve Anchor
Tag Heuer Professional


----------



## Quartersawn

nullidentitat said:


> Agreed. I love Longines' Legend Diver, but the size (especially lug-to-lug) is a killer for me. I'd love to see a MKII supercompressor in 38-40mm. (I realize this likely puts me in the minority.)


I'm with ya. If the Longines Legend Diver (a beautiful watch) was 40mm I'd have one. At 42mm I have to pass.


----------



## the_saint

I love it.

Minus the MKII and the Automatic.

42mm or smaller.



I would get one.

thesaint


----------



## perfectlykevin

I love internal bezels. 40-42mm would be perfect. Spring bars, not scrw ins and make the int. bezel ratcheting (unlike Hamiltons diver). Day/date would be perfect (or could selct a dial that covers up the day for those who don't like the day display. Optional blue/blue would be icing on the cake! :-!

Kev


----------



## Thieuster

Just got back from my holiday and just reading this thread. And man, what a beautiful suggestion! Brilliant picture too! 

I don't own a Supercompressor watch, because most are too small for my wrist. A 40mm or so watch would be perfect. 

Menno


----------



## arlee

J_Hack said:


> Yeah that is good looking! Is that a design you made up or where did you get it from? Kinda has the look of an IWC Aquatimer.


thats exactly what it is a IWC vintage aquatimer, but if mkii made one i'd def. be interested in buying one


----------



## Roark

I was thinking of buying this IWC watch but it was a bit big for my wrist. I would love to see a hommage version by MKII, perhaps at size 42mm. I know if Bill decides to do this, most likely it will be available 2011. So in the meantime, I'd like to see the DLC LRRP soon!


----------



## Yao

I am seriously exploring a 2 crown, internal bezel watch....

Ideally for me this would be a homage...preferrably combining style elements from several models rather than a homage to one particular model. I just want to get your guys reaction to the following:

IWC:










Bucherer:










JLC:



















Mostly I am looking at case shapes right now.

Let me know what you guys think of these models...


----------



## tomr

Of the four pictured, I like the JLC Deep Sea the best, although I'm not completely sure about the case design without seeing some other angles of the watch and also not knowing the size, as I am in the camp with those who prefer a size under 42mm. I would much prefer something in the theme of the Droz Super-Compressor design (see below).

I'm sure that it would be an interesting pursuit, although I would prefer a Chronosport UDT homage first.

Thanks for the opportunity to provide some input.


----------



## k1gordon

I like the Bucherer - the dial is eye catching.


----------



## Dr. Robert

looks good!


----------



## Quartersawn

*BOOM!* (I could do without the 3rd crown though).










I also quite like this (not my watch or photo).


----------



## kkmark

A cushion case would be cool. I vote for the Deep Sea, under 42mm


----------



## eganwh

As far as cases go, I like the Bucherer and the JLG Deep Sea with a more modern vibe.

Of course, I am a sucker for the stick hands and applied markers.;-)

Good call on the two crowns (vs. 3) - better visual balance.



Yao said:


> I am seriously exploring a 2 crown, internal bezel watch....
> 
> ...
> 
> Mostly I am looking at case shapes right now.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think of these models...


----------



## cpotters

Yao said:


> I am seriously exploring a 2 crown, internal bezel watch....
> 
> Ideally for me this would be a homage...preferrably combining style elements from several models rather than a homage to one particular model. I just want to get your guys reaction to the following:
> 
> Mostly I am looking at case shapes right now. Let me know what you guys think of these models...


Bill:

you may recall from NY tht I am a sucker for super-compressors. I own that Bucherer with a blue dial, and a benrus, and a few more.. The JLC polaris will be just another 2-crown compressor once you remove the extra crown for the alarm (or will you shoot for that as well) so no big deal, because it looks like the IWC, which looks like 95% of all the super-Cs out there.

The cushion may also give you the opportunity to create a unique, new style for the mkII line-up.

I've never seen a high-grade super-compressor with an orange dial. You could do an orange dial, black inner bezel with white numerals, and offer it in a DLC option. That would be a unique and rugged watch. Figure out a way to offer it on a DLC version of the Omega mesh bracelet, and people would be fighting in the streets to get their hands on one (well, maybe a slight exageration, but you get my point).


----------



## LAPD

kkmark said:


> A cushion case would be cool. I vote for the Deep Sea, under 42mm


I second that :-!

I think that if we are looking at cases only this case is awesome. I like the complex curves on it and sharp looking edges. I like the blend of not too round and not too square.

I went and tried on the Longines: Legend Diver, (Dual crown) and the size was good, the band a bit stiff though but that was maybe due to it being new. I found the hands to be a deal breaker for me, although it has won numerous design prizes???

Good Luck head crunching Bill.


----------



## Thieuster

LAPD said:


> I second that :-!
> 
> I think that if we are looking at cases only this case is awesome. I like the complex curves on it and sharp looking edges. I like the blend of not too round and not too square.
> 
> I went and tried on the Longines: Legend Diver, (Dual crown) and the size was good, the band a bit stiff though but that was maybe due to it being new. I found the hands to be a deal breaker for me, although it has won numerous design prizes???
> 
> Good Luck head crunching Bill.


+1 :-!:-!

Menno


----------



## NWP627

Since I own the Polaris and love the way it looks I would certainly be in favor of a MKII interpretation of the JLC Deep Sea. They are difficult to find and in good condition can be expensive. Do it Bill!
N


----------



## Yao

NWP627 said:


> Since I own the Polaris and love the way it looks I would certainly be in favor of a MKII interpretation of the JLC Deep Sea. They are difficult to find and in good condition can be expensive. Do it Bill!
> N


You are a lucky man! Great JLC. If did the case like that I wouldn't be using an alarm movement so it would be only be two crowns instead of three.

I am hoping that I will get a chance to do a cushion/rectangular case. I personally really like them but have shied away from them professionally because they don't tend to be popular.


----------



## NWP627

Yao said:


> You are a lucky man! I am hoping that I will get a chance to do a cushion/rectangular case. I personally really like them but have shied away from them professionally because they don't tend to be popular.


Thanks Bill, my wife tells me the same thing after each watch purchase. I would certainly be interested in a MKII "cushion." 
N


----------



## kkmark

Would there be interest in having a low-profile cushion case? I think the IWC has a lower profile than the Deep Sea, right?


----------



## Yao

kkmark said:


> Would there be interest in having a low-profile cushion case? I think the IWC has a lower profile than the Deep Sea, right?


Yes and it has a more "modern" shape. But its a pain in the @ss trying to find pics of it on the web. I just have a few shots from a book I have here. But I was thinking of starting where IWC left off on their cushion cased diver.


----------



## tomr

Saxon007 said:


> I'm with ya. If the Longines Legend Diver (a beautiful watch) was 40mm I'd have one. At 42mm I have to pass.


I totally agree, as I have considered one, as well. It's not just the 42mm, but the lug-to-lug is 51mm, making it look huge on all but a hefty or wide wrist. Unless you plan on wearing it over your wetsuit, 40mm is more than adequate for everyday wear.


----------



## Steve260

gr8sw said:


> amazing!! sign me up... but only 40mm please :-!
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


+1
That is a SWEET looking watch!!! I would definitely buy one if Bill decided to make it.:-!

Steve


----------



## Will

wow... new here... 

Vote for the JLC polaris..


----------



## tomr

The more I see the JLC Deep Sea, the more I like it. I was somewhat surprised to see that the original is 36mm, which I wouldn't mind seeing enlarged a little, but not too much with that cushion design.


----------



## LAPD

While we are on the subject of cushion cases I though I would throw this in the mix to get some reactions. I think this case shape is modern and the dial just screams classic Armed Forces. For some reason I really like this slightly elongated cushion case. I would Def. buy a MKII version of this with sapphire crystal and a nice movement, if Bill wants to do a tribute to the Ruskies.
I think that the lug width is only 18 on this, but then this is an area that always needs to be in direct correlation to the overall size for uniformity. I'm not sure if the whole dial glows and the hour markers stay black, or if nothing glows.

Anyways I'll leave it with you b-)


----------



## tmoris

Im on the IWC Aquatimer team! maybe just set up a poll (with links to pictures of each watch) so we can all place a vote and get a better vox populi result.


----------



## Dubdom

a re-issue of the blackwater!!!


----------



## gonzomantis

Yao said:


> Mostly I am looking at case shapes right now.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think of these models...


I'm glad I scanned through this thread again because I didn't realize there could really be a project here. Quite exciting!

As with others, I like the look of the Deep Sea. Has anyone handled one? I'm wondering if the positioning of the crowns relative to the cushion shaped case makes them more difficult to operate.


----------



## jilytibrme

Bill,

With a GMT version please


----------



## Rob T

jilytibrme said:


> Bill,
> 
> With a GMT version please


+1 for a GMT - like this one perhaps?










And here is another "compressor" that is pretty neat:










Rob.


----------



## Lolo88

I would like to see homage of Tudor Snowflake no date in blue or in black


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

I like the Bucherer a lot, and the JLC Master Mariner. And not just the cushion cases, but the dials and hands on both are primo. Plus, arabics on the bezel ring work better visually than baton indices on both, it helps to distinguish the two.

And a Mark II cushion case would be interesting, you could put almost any strap or bracelet on it, with no worries about matching the end pieces to the curve of the case.

But if you REALLY want to know the next MKII I'd personally like to see, take a look at the 20 ATM Zodiac Sea Wolf dials and hands from the 1960s. Just my $0.02


----------



## eganwh

Rob T said:


> And here is another "compressor" that is pretty neat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob.


Nice vintage feel to this one. Great hands and markers.


----------



## 66Cooper

Lolo88 said:


> I would like to see homage of Tudor Snowflake no date in blue or in black


Me too!! Love this watch to death. Would really be cool to do a tall plexi (or even a tall sapphire if thats possible) and a matching blue bezel. Me want!!


----------



## messenius

This would be my first choice too. Absolutely wonderful watch with original dial desing.


----------



## Puck

gr8sw said:


> amazing!! sign me up... but only 40mm please :-!
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


+1

Humina humina for that watch by the way, rkny. You should get into the business!


----------



## Thieuster

I agree with you that the dial design looks great, but I would prefer a watch that has no 'Submariner' lines. Adding a snowflake dial and hands to the LRRP line would be a solution too, I think. (but that's a little larger than 40mm, I think).

I'm 'voting' for something radically different: IWC Aquatimer-ish, a Supercompressor-cased watch, Aquastar, Kon-Tiki IDF-ish (with a great mesh!) or something like that.

Menno


----------



## messenius

Thieuster said:


> Adding a snowflake dial and hands to the LRRP line would be a solution too
> Menno


That's a valid point, I have to agree. But in blue please Bill!


----------



## 66Cooper

messenius said:


> That's a valid point, I have to agree. But in blue please Bill!


You are right. This wouldnt really be better as a option for what they already have. Bill's time is better spent on creating a completely different and rad watch. Blow us away Bill!!!


----------



## sfglenrock

Thieuster said:


> I agree with you that the dial design looks great, but I would prefer a watch that has no 'Submariner' lines. Adding a snowflake dial and hands to the LRRP line would be a solution too, I think. (but that's a little larger than 40mm, I think).
> 
> I'm 'voting' for something radically different: IWC Aquatimer-ish, a Supercompressor-cased watch, Aquastar, Kon-Tiki IDF-ish (with a great mesh!) or something like that.
> 
> Menno


I'm with Menno on this. Lets get something completely different. Love the idea of an internal bezel suprecompressor case or the Super Kontiki style. Lets challenge Bill a bit. We know he's got it in him to create another beauty. :-!


----------



## LAPD

I was thinking that since all of Bill's watches have a black dial he could make another dial colour for each of his watches this would effectively make a new watch at a cheap price (minus all the R&D phase, ordering new case, bracelet, sapphire crystal, crown etc.) 

Like the LRRP with a white dial, that would look awesome in my opinion, a Stingray with a blue dial, etc.

And last but not least a new Vantage dial with applied markers but glow in the dark lume for the 3, 6 and 9.

But I'm happy that Proyect 300 has come along its just gorgeous.


----------



## kendall

There are several classic Certina divers that I'd like to see MkII take on, including:

DS-2 Super PH1000M -- orange or black dial
DS-3 Super PH1000M -- yellow dial

Or, my favorite:

DS-3 300M -- silver dial

Pix of all these and more: http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/en/tauchereng.html

These are right down MkII's alley, IMO.

Cheers,
Kendalll


----------



## MBroadus

I would be very interested to see what you guys come up with...amazing ideas.


----------



## Watchcap

Aquastar Deepstar. Please. I'd even buy a quartz version.


----------



## Thieuster

And to add to the Aquastar: one that I bought today: Aquastar Seatime: colourful, internal bezel and a cushion case!

Menno

(pic from the seller)


----------



## Arthur

I'm not a big fan of cushion cases, although they work on some watches, Doxa being and example. the Doxa cases to me are a semi-cushion, because the lugs are more prominent. The idea of a super compressor like the IWC really appeals to me. 

Here are my top two picks for the next project 

1. Homage to the 6542 Rolex GMT - White Dial would be awsome
2. Super Compressor such as the IWC

Several folks have voted for the Tudor Snowflake.They are awsome watches, I have a 9411 Blue dial/Bezel insert and it's really a great watch, but in actuality, wouldn't the Mil Sub with snowflake hands be the same watch? early Tudor subs used the same case as Rolex subs, dials, hands and movements were the only differences, and later models even had Mercedes hands.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I'm not a fan of the Tudor idea. To me Tudor has always been a cheaper alternative to Rolex, with many fatures in common. I guess you could call Tudor an homage to Rolex. Why make an homage of an homage?

I like the idea of having an acrylic-bezeled "Pepsi" GMT based on the Kingston.


----------



## Quartersawn

Arthur said:


> I'm not a big fan of cushion cases, although they work on some watches, Doxa being and example. the Doxa cases to me are a semi-cushion, because the lugs are more prominent. The idea of a super compressor like the IWC really appeals to me.
> 
> Here are my top two picks for the next project
> 
> 1. Homage to the 6542 Rolex GMT - White Dial would be awsome
> 2. Super Compressor such as the IWC
> 
> Several folks have voted for the Tudor Snowflake.They are awsome watches, I have a 9411 Blue dial/Bezel insert and it's really a great watch, but in actuality, wouldn't the Mil Sub with snowflake hands be the same watch? early Tudor subs used the same case as Rolex subs, dials, hands and movements were the only differences, and later models even had Mercedes hands.


The MKII Mil Sub is massive compared to the Tudor. Someone here posted a photo of the Mil Sub and an Omega 2254.50 and the Mil Sub dwarfed the Omega (I wish I could find the photo). I have sold my 2254.50 but at 41mm it looked quite a lot bigger (in diameter, not thickness) compared to my 40mm Tudors, a 76100 and a 79090.

I like your top two picks and agree with them. I hope the GMT is not as thick as the Kingston and I hope the Super Compressor is 40mm. The photoshop image in the OP's first post is based on a 44mm watch, just way too big for the average person.


----------



## Arthur

Saxon007 said:


> The MKII Mil Sub is massive compared to the Tudor. Someone here posted a photo of the Mil Sub and an Omega 2254.50 and the Mil Sub dwarfed the Omega (I wish I could find the photo). I have sold my 2254.50 but at 41mm it looked quite a lot bigger (in diameter, not thickness) compared to my 40mm Tudors, a 76100 and a 79090.
> 
> I like your top two picks and agree with them. I hope the GMT is not as thick as the Kingston and I hope the Super Compressor is 40mm. The photoshop image in the OP's first post is based on a 44mm watch, just way too big for the average person.


I didn't realize the MilSub was that much bigger. I thought that it was a homage to the the Rolex 5517 and was about the same size as the 5517.

I agree with you about the GMT. I have a 16750 and one of the really nice things is the thinner case. It is one of those watches that just seem to "disappear" on your wrist.
Same with the Super Compressor, max would be 42mm, but 40 would be better.
Arthur


----------



## Joe K.

Its a great looking watch and really nice how the sun light brings out the contrast. Congrats :-!



Thieuster said:


>


----------



## cpotters

Thieuster said:


> And to add to the Aquastar: one that I bought today: Aquastar Seatime: colourful, internal bezel and a cushion case!
> 
> Menno
> 
> (pic from the seller)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menno -
> 
> You and I keep buying the same watches: I bought a Seatime on 'Bay about a month ago.


----------



## Thieuster

> Menno -
> 
> You and I keep buying the same watches: I bought a Seatime on 'Bay about a month ago. __________________
> Cpotters


:-! Great ideas happen at the same time at different places.

These watches aren't the cutting edge of watch technology and they are not very special (hence the moderate prices) but I think that they're so nice because there's 'happening a lot'! As said: colourful, internal bezel, but also a deep dished dial and large hour markers. You have never to explain that you're into watches with a watch like this on your wrist. That's why I posted it here. I think Bill can use a lot of ideas so that he can make a plan for his new projects.

Your line-up in your signature is great!

Menno


----------



## perfectlykevin

Yao said:


> I am seriously exploring a 2 crown, internal bezel watch....
> 
> Ideally for me this would be a homage...preferrably combining style elements from several models rather than a homage to one particular model. I just want to get your guys reaction to the following:
> 
> IWC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucherer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JLC:
> 
> Mostly I am looking at case shapes right now.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think of these models...


I really like the fat cushion cases and the top most contender. I also prefer a day/date option. :-!


----------



## william provence

I like the IWC myself.................Bill


----------



## gr8sw

I prefer the look/case of the original IWC Aquatimer... or something like my thick lugged Enicar Sherpa SuperDive :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## medtech

I love the OP's mock up. :-!

Of Bill's choices I have to go with the JLC Master Mariner.


----------



## LAPD

An MKII watch made from 904L steel

I don't think that the price of this premium steel is that much different from 316L steel so why not go with a more highly polishable, more corrosion resistant metal to base our next watch on.


----------



## setherd

LAPD said:


> An MKII watch made from 904L steel
> 
> I don't think that the price of this premium steel is that much different from 316L steel so why not go with a more highly polishable, more corrosion resistant metal to base our next watch on.


I've never heard anyone claim it's more highly polishable. From what I've read it has a slightly higher corrosion resistance. it also has more nickel that can make some people react to it.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

setherd said:


> I've never heard anyone claim it's more highly polishable. From what I've read it has a slightly higher corrosion resistance. it also has more nickel that can make some people react to it.


A couple of years back, I looked it up on a couple of the steel and metals websites. Compared to 316L, which is often called "the marine steel", it has a better pitting corrosion index, so those pits and stuff you see in the caseback joint and other crevices on old divers used in salt water would at least be minimized. That might not mean that much to a desk diver, but someone diving in salt water might find it of more benefit.

I too heard the nickel content supposedly causes rashes on people who are sensitive, but don't know anyone whose actually seen it. They don't seem to use 904L in surgical applications mostly because of that, but you have to remember that in those applications it's in direct contact with inner body tissues and blood. I've also heard it has some workability issues, but Rolex gets good results with it, so they are obviously not insurmountable.

I suspect the main thing 904 Low carbon would bring to the table for most of us is conversational bragging rights. It would be kind of cool to say that a Mk II case has the same material as a SDDS, but I'd balk at a large increase in price because of it.


----------



## bishop

Really like the IWC version on the first page. 40mm would be perfect.


----------



## Thieuster

Just checked the pic on the first page again. Man, that is really a great design.

I went to town earlier today, helping one of my boys buying a birthday present for one of his friends. Can't help it, but I have to pass by a jewelery shop on the way to the department store... :-d So we have to stop and do some window shopping. The jewelery sells IWC, Cartier, Omega, Oris etc. What really bugs me is the size of latest edition of the watches! Even the Aquatimer has the size of a church clock! And the Speedmaster on display (not a small watch!) looks very modest against next to the Ingenieur Chrono.

The old ones, the 39-42mm models were much nicer to look at (and to wear, I'm sure!).

While writing this, I'm wearing my newest MKII: my Seafighter. I think that's already a chunky watch. So, please... don't make the watch too big: a little over 40mm is the max. size for my wrist.

Menno


----------



## rmasso

Thieuster said:


> Just checked the pic on the first page again. Man, that is really a great design.
> 
> I went to town earlier today, helping one of my boys buying a birthday present for one of his friends. Can't help it, but I have to pass by a jewelery shop on the way to the department store... :-d So we have to stop and do some window shopping. The jewelery sells IWC, Cartier, Omega, Oris etc. What really bugs me is the size of latest edition of the watches! Even the Aquatimer has the size of a church clock! And the Speedmaster on display (not a small watch!) looks very modest against next to the Ingenieur Chrono.
> 
> The old ones, the 39-42mm models were much nicer to look at (and to wear, I'm sure!).
> 
> While writing this, I'm wearing my newest MKII: my Seafighter. I think that's already a chunky watch. So, please... don't make the watch too big: a little over 40mm is the max. size for my wrist.
> 
> Menno


I have to agree with you on sizing today. Back when the Speedmaster Pro was originally developed, it was a big watch. Now I compare mine to my planet Ocean (and not the XL version) or some of the bigger IWC's etc... and it does seem like most companies are making pocket watch sized wristwatches. I have a TAG Heuer Quartz crhono that is exactly the size of the Kingston and it wears very well but looks tiny compared to today's big watch sizes.

Rich


----------

